# 1 Svc Bn Maint Coy QL4 OJT Cell



## Phosphoric (18 Jul 2012)

Hello,

More than anything this is just to vent some frustration and confusion. Recently in 1 Svc Bn Maint Coy the QL4 cell, originially consisting of strictly Veh Tech, was expanded to absorb all EME QL4 members. This has been a complete disaster from the view of all artisan pl QL4 involved. The idea was novel, to give the other EME trades a more structured and focused environment to conduct and succeed in our OJT training. In practice, however, it has been completely opposite to the idea and detrimental. There is constant changes to our CoC, who is resposible for what, and ultimately how to manage the new members. The result is not only has my training, but day-to-day in general, suffered. 

I can only speak for Wpns specifically as I am an Wpns OJT at 1 Svc for just under 2 years. Previously we had a system that was broken in that we had no authority to bring our books out of the shop when tasked out to first line units to get signed off. When done our rotation we has to plead for someone with signing authority to sign things off from the entire rotation, which usually would simply not happen or they would make the case since they had not seen us do it they would not sign it off. The accepted way of operating was to simply show up to work everyday for 2-3 yeart, someone would deem you worthy to write a PIP, you take the PIP and pass, and the next day your QL4 book would go from empty to completely signed off and you would await placement on a QL5 course. Many would agree this was a broken system. Therefore the mention of a new amalgamated OJT cell was warmly welcomed.

Fast forward to today. Our system remains the same broken way as before. The only "benefits" from this new cell are as follows:

- do we do PT with artisan pl or with OJT cell? Something which is seemingly always chaning back and forth
- additional wednesday parades and role call with Veh Tech 
- a briefing after the parade for all OJT cell but only where information pertinent to Veh Tech is passed on
- questions raised up the OJT cell CoC regarding training which go unanswered as they do not have experience with our system
- no one in my shop to talk to about OJT cell concerns as the one MCpl who was someonewhat involved has and will be gone for months on PLQ
- no passage of information regarding OJT cell in end of day shop O groups
- argument who my supervisor is, the MCpl from my shop or the supervisor from OJT cell
- is the shop in charge of us for day-to-day admin or do we conduct it through OJT cell? No one seems to know and is also always changing

To summarize, I now seem to answer to two different CoC's, neither of which will agree on anything, but neither of which will help in regards to my already very delayed training (with no fault of my own, I stay out of trouble, always volunteer, do what I'm told), with many staff working on what seems to be nothing more than a phantom cell. Oh well, I guess I'll just go on happily notifying 6 people of a trip to the MIR, hoping those were the right people for that day and looking over my shoulder all day waiting to find someone coming to chew me out for being rogue and not seeing fit to tell my CoC of my whereabouts.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jul 2012)

So, instead of airing your units dirty laundry on the internet, why don't you think of a solution and put your (well written) observations in a memo and staff it to your RSM?


----------



## Phosphoric (18 Jul 2012)

The idea had occurred to me but after being blown off after the broaching the subject with MWO's, my faith that things will get sorted out has fallen by the wayside and I have learned to just take it in stride. Even if the RSM would do something about, it would have to pass by several sets of eyes, all of whom would see it goes no further.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Jul 2012)

July seems to be your month.

In July 2008, you posted (your first post) that you were planning on joining the infantry, but wanted to live in Comox.

In July 2010 you posted (your second post) that you were on QL 3 Wpns Tech, but didn't like it and was considering being a Combat Arms Officer.

July 2012 (third post) you now indicate that the plan for your QL 4 OJT is all fugged up, and that you are not satisfied - but then state that you do not trust the chain of command to listen to your observations.

Is it possible that the Army and more specifically your trade has committed more to you than you have to it?  That every second July, you have a "down-cycle"?

Just wondering.


----------



## Phosphoric (18 Jul 2012)

Yes, it must be that it's a down-cycle every 2 years in July. Not at all that I'm just encountering problems at these intervals of my career and turn here because I feel like I don't have much else in options.

My first post I wasn't even upset. Was just going through the recruitment process and was unsure of some things. I couldn't join the infantry, which is fine, and I don't live in Comox, no big deal. 

Second post was me frustrated with my trade training, due to rumours I had heard about about Edmontons OJT program, which 'lo and behold turned out to be true which brings me to my current post. I wanted to be an officer and would still jump at the oppertunity, if just to try my best and have some kind of authority the right some wrongs I come across like, the OJT program. Privates opinions don't hold alot of weight. However, as I discovered, the move from NCM to Officer is quite difficult and not something I will endeavour at this time. I may entertain it sometime down the road.

I essentially came on here to bitch and moan as I had stated previously. Am I committed to my trade? I sure as hell am. I wanted to infantry to begin with. But I got in as wpns, and I've made it this far and a number of friends on the way. Many of them are leaving for reasons I have mentioned. I am committed because I want the trade and company to thrive and have a great streamlined program, for new members not to have it as a reason to not resign or VR. But at the end of the day I feel like anything I say falls on deaf ears and gets nowhere. As such no, I don't trust my chain. So chalk it up to being on a "down-cycle" or whatever. I guess I've been around long enough to know that I should just "shut up and grow a pair"


----------



## medicineman (18 Jul 2012)

As Infanteer said, you have ideas, put them down on paper in a memo format and have it staffed to the level of the CoC that can effect the change(s).  Don't bounce it off of some people...force them to defend what they say on paper along the way to the powers that be.  

I had similar gripes in my younger days, and usually went through a cycle of roughly 6-8 months of asking myself "WTF am I doing?".  I lucked out in that I had a few bosses with some vision (sometimes) that took some suggestions of mine, sometimes took me to task about them, but if I had a well worded argument for it, let me run with things.

MM


----------



## MedCorps (19 Jul 2012)

Phosphoric said:
			
		

> The idea had occurred to me but after being blown off after the broaching the subject with MWO's, my faith that things will get sorted out has fallen by the wayside and I have learned to just take it in stride. Even if the RSM would do something about, it would have to pass by several sets of eyes, all of whom would see it goes no further.



No need to send it to anyone else in your CoC. Solved.  

I sent a copy of your posts to the CO 1 Svc Bn (who I did Staff College with), RSM 1 Svc Bn (who used to work for me as a MCpl... time flies!), and for good measure the Army EME Adviser (who I don't really know, but found his name on a recent CANFORGEN and reckoned that he might be interested).  I titled the message, "I did not know that 1 Svc Bn is really this pooched up!"  

I am sure they will look into it. When you put things like this out into cyberspace you get coverage. Your fellow Cfn will thank you I am sure.  

Good luck. 

MC


----------



## medicineman (19 Jul 2012)

op:

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2012)

Baa-zzziiinnngggaaa!


----------



## Infanteer (19 Jul 2012)

Oh wait, other people read the internet?


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Oh wait, other people read the internet?


Nah....nobody important..... :


----------



## cupper (19 Jul 2012)

:rofl:


----------

